

Google buys VOIP engine behind Yahoo, AOL, WebEx, Lotus conferencing - SlowOnTheUptake
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/google-buys-voip-engine-behind-yahoo-aol-webex-lotus-conferencing/34590?tag=nl.e539

======
gcb
they will make company to gizmo in the freezer?

